# Oculus lights



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Anyone have any experience with the Oculus light from Barry Beams? Seems like a tiny little company, but I can get a good price because of a race I'm doing.

Here's the link to their website:
O - Oculus Lighting


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Look like pretty cool lights but the lumen output is way overrated. Kind of saddened by that. Cool to see something interesting coming out american made but there is no possible way to make those lumens in something that small thats 80% plastic. It would melt. Plus run times would be insanely short.

Definitely curious to see more about it though, they put a lot of thought into other points of the light.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

The kickstarter was waaaay back in 2012... His claims have been met with some skepticism...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345223-New-bike-light-on-kickstarter-Barry-Beams/


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Is there a better choice around this price point? I've been considering the Nitefighter BT40S, but I'm also tempted by the Ituo XP3 - just wish it came with a battery. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That light is still a cool idea, a lot of thought went into it but seems after reading that link there has been a lot of shadiness behind the whole thing and his answers are very deflective when people ask for more detailed info.

I'll be watching to see if anyone that's a fellow light nerd gets one. Would shed some light on it (no pun intended)

Xp3 does come with a battery. All ituo lights do. There is an option of light head only for those that have batteries is all.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4004 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hmm, NASA, some basketball player, the website looks weird. Those optics are interesting, if simplistic, also seems like he tried a bit of an upper cutoff with that lip. 1800lm from this setup isn't unrealistic, but I wouldn't expect constant output and long battery life. The assembly also looks a bit wierd to me


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Not crazy about the beam pattern. Looks like another basic ring around a circle.

Might as well buy cheap. Otherwise for a few $$ more and not much, many other better choices in my opinion. ANd some better cheaper options too. I'll bet my 950 boost (Lumina) is brighter and a better beam as well.

Just a hunch.

MB


----------



## Mr Bman (Jun 5, 2016)

You mentioned XP3 as an option. Their lights can be bought as just the head or as a complete kit with battery pack. I bought one and it is outstanding. Real light output numbers and solid run times. Seriously great light just choose the option with the battery pack. I think it's on sale for $199.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be renting the light anyways for my race, so if there's any info you all would be interested in, I can see what I can do. 

The XP3 looks interesting, but pricey. How does it compare to the Light and Motion stuff? I'm also looking at the XP2, it would probably be sufficient for my needs, especially since I already have a 1400 lumen light from Nite Rider. I was also thinking of getting the Ituo light head and sourcing the battery elsewhere, but I don't know if that's really a better option. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Problem with sourcing other batteries isn't going to save that much money and you risk performance loss and have to deal with connector compatibility (not a big deal on that, basic common ones work ok). 

Any packs that are substantially cheaper aren't going to be able to run the light as the cheap cells used in them have substantially less capacity and load capabilities. There is one decent offering out there (discussed in another thread) but the cost savings versus buying a full kit isn't much due to the savings versus buying the battery/charger separately.

Either light would do well. You may have an issue with the different tints to the lights though. Some do.

Just some thoughts for you there, probably not making the decisions any easier lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I have met Barry Burr at Interbike several times. The first time he was just trying to license his optic system to other light manufacturers. Each time things had moved a little farther along. 2 years ago he had a prototype of this light and was walking around showing it off and I think looking for some ooh ahh's from anyone that showed interest. He had a pretty impressive cutoff beam pattern that got better with each year. He was always very tight lipped about how it worked. I'm surprised the website doesn't make more of a point about it. It's not just "another basic ring around a circle"
I'll be interested if someone here tries one to see if it's as good a beam as I remember seeing.


----------



## Mr Bman (Jun 5, 2016)

I would concur that you should use the battery packs and wiring supplied by ITUO. They have done a very good job of creating a product or shall I say a complete product. Sometimes we all try to save a few bucks trying to buy parts of something, in this case a lighting system. You could get a cheaper battery pack but you would not be getting a better battery pack for the money.

Regarding your question about light and motion products I can tell you they are good products with good performance however they are insanely overpriced for what you're getting. I would add that of the four light and motion lights that I bought, two of them have had to go in for warranty service with less than a month of use. On top of these issues the color of the light output is way too white causing washout and atmospheric reflection. Washout means there is less depth perception and atmospheric reflection means that even a small amount of mist or minor fog will cause the light to reflect back very easily. The ITUO guys use a more neutral color that means you can actually use tue light coming out.


TheArbez said:


> I'll be renting the light anyways for my race, so if there's any info you all would be interested in, I can see what I can do.
> 
> The XP3 looks interesting, but pricey. How does it compare to the Light and Motion stuff? I'm also looking at the XP2, it would probably be sufficient for my needs, especially since I already have a 1400 lumen light from Nite Rider. I was also thinking of getting the Ituo light head and sourcing the battery elsewhere, but I don't know if that's really a better option.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Threads on Oculus come up from time to time. There's also Oculus Lights - Bike Forums
that started after the LA Times chose Oculus as their pick for best bike light in show from the last Interbike.
Critics and trolls abound on the internet. Some in bike lighting reccomend not to give the time of day to Candlepower Forums naysayers, and my first hand experience at trying to deal rationally with them confirms that.
Oculus optics are patented, so anyone can look up the overall geometric configuration by reading the patent.
The product has continually improved, up to now being _The go to light for top teams and competitors at RAAM, along with numerous advance orders for lighting sales and support at top 24 hour MTB races.
No one should believe idle internet speculation.
RACKC's comments seem to give him away as a troll who recently sent me baiting messages with similar defaming speculation and claims. When I wouldn't bite, and asked him to identify himself and give me a phone call, he didn't reply. I tend to trust the US Patent Office, NASA Ames' Research Labs, and the hundreds of riders who choose Oculus when the race or their neck bike commuting is on the line, for the actionable feedback that both verifies the credibility of the lights claims, and leads to further product improvements.
I enjoy talking lighting tech with respectful and knowledgeable people in the lighting industry. The disrespectful naysayers who try to sound like they know better when they have no first hand knowledge, show through for being just that.
Its also gratifying each time another customer extolls how their Oculus does light the road like no other light ever has before.
At this year's RAAM, I have a)the overall winner of of the Race Across the West, b)Alexandra Meixner - world female iron-man triathlon champion and record holder, c)Seana Hogan - ultra distance racing legend and many time RAAM winner and female record holder, and d) Legends of the Road, four famous former motorcycle and Indycar racers now racing bicycles - two are paraplegics crippled from career ending motorcycle crashes who are racing on handcycles custom crafted at six figure expense by Dan Gurney's race car fabrication shop with Shimano's direct technical assistance and custom programmed electronic shift specifically for the handcycle.
Last year I had the overall relay winner.
The key with lighting at RAAM is that everyone has a follow car with headlights on. But ever try to bike at night with only the light of headlights from the car behind? Racers on Oculus find greater downrange visibility, side visibility, reduced eyestrain and road fatigue, and increase contrast and depth perception over other lights they can choose and that any lighting company is more than happy to give them.
For solo racers, they can ride non-stop for longer periods of time with much longer burn times at brightnesses that would have required battery changes and separate battery packs before.
For relays, they go at full brightness with a self contained unit that's makes the crew's job easier too, and a battery that fully recharges before each racer's turn comes to ride again.
Feel free to inquire at [email protected], or call the office at the contact info listed on the O - Oculus Lighting website.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not cool to have your first post calling ppl "trolls". And I have no idea of anything in which your referring to as trolling. Not my way. Im simply one of the resident light nerds that's doubting the situation because of the scarcity of any information. Beyond the few minutes spent on looking at links and such posted here Ive been off on other things. Haven't contacted anyone.

You having gone through all the effort of patented optics and such means you came up with something truly unique. Thats pretty sweet.

But the question remains, why all the secrecy behind the simple information. Run time, modes etc.

There is 100s of sites out there that have a similar feel making insane claims but nothing really to back it up. And a lot of CPF guys doubting things as well. But those are 99% of the time rebranded chinese junk lights. There is a few like TrailLed and such that have gone to the point of having pros in the cycling world that know lights well to do a review to avoid critics.

Excuse me for posting here being curious if there is anything to show truth to what your lights are supposed to do. Basic, common knowledge among led enthusiasts goes against you claims. Some real innovation is a welcome site these days. But why not share some info to prove yourself right and the critics wrong. Theres just alot about that light that bends or breaks the "rules" of an LED light.

Not like we're asking for explicit details, but an overview, runtimes, confirmed output modes, simple basics that are usually posted on the web pages/packaging for almost any light.

Best of luck with these, they look to be pretty nice lighting systems for small and self contained. Maybe at some point my "curiousity" will out weigh my reasoning and add another light to my collection.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> Not cool to have your first post calling ppl "trolls".


The last time you were so negative about a vendor you ended up selling their products.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Lol very true.

I never meant anything negative (except accusing me of i dont even know what) by my posts. Just curious to get more info and lost to the reasoning behind any info being so hard to find or not existing. Especially on something thats the culmination of someones vision to do something new and different.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

The private email from a writer who refused my request to identify themselves or call me, and the public posting you made here state the same incorrect mental reverse engineering. In my previous line of work, there was a common saying we used for a certain type of caller, RTFM. If you asked what are the battery burn times for different settings, you would receive a reply directing you to the user guide section of the website, covering batteries and charging.
Instead you accused that information isn't available, that is available for anyone who looks, and that the light can't perform as it does only based on your erroneous mental reverse engineering, instead of buying and trying one.
This is the only reply I will make to you.
You come across that you're in the bottom 2% of potential customers who shold be avoided. I would rather that you don't buy an Oculus, because you will not be satisfied regardless with an item that is outside of the conventional wisdom that you feel all lights must work like, and forces you to change your view of what's possible. The typical 80th percentile that a small business with limited resources targets selling to are looking for both great performance and great value, in a product that they will want to show off and turn others on to, appreciate responsive customer service, and make comments and ask questions constructively.
Like any business, Oculus follows best practices for protecting trade secrets and company confidential information. We won't disclose information that would take away the competitive advantage over other brands. It would be foolish to tell you, for instance, exactly what the main body and reflective insert are made of and the processes used that make it possible to mold those complex shapes.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually i couldn't get the info to pull up from my phone which is why I asked.

Not sure why that Im asking about similar details to someone who trolled you on social media or whatever means im whoever that person is. Interestingly enough the same questions I wondered about here are asked in other places yet those ppl arent being accused.

Not a way to gain customers man. Simply some links, less of this "everyone is wrong but me (you)" responses would go a long way.

Im simply trying to help you out because it seems you stumbled on something. But you advertising your lights like its US vs Russia cold war era. You got a chance to go big even on one point, 26650 cells being used. Not many around especially in bike lights that offer that.

Sorry man, not sure what your deal is, but you really need to relax, have a beer, go for a ride or something. Your wound WAY TOO TIGHT 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Just checked from an iPhone and android, and the Battery Specifications, Charging, and Usage section comes up just fine.
Same as my private message to your private email, you're welcome to meet for a test ride, buy a light so you can speak from firsthand experience, or stop posting idle slanders intended to defame a disruptive innovation that's superior to how any other bike light can both make the rider more visible to others and light up the road for the bicyclist to see more clearly than any other bike light beam can.
Do I have your permission to repost the private email that made the same uninformed claim as your public posting did using nearly the same wording, within a day of your public posting?
My best suggestion for you is to stop trying to sell your products by belittling your competition. Rather, extoll the virtues of your own product so that the customer will choose it as the clearly superior choice over any other. You might find that resellers who do take the risk on a new brand, are finding that customers love the Oculus, and the keystone markup gives the reseller a better deal than the big industry names too. That makes Oculus a win/win for both the customer and the reseller both.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok man, can only shake my head at that... 

No where was i "slandering" anything on this thread. Please point out where this was done and if so, the lab test results proving it wrong. 

And so the page was working for you, for me it requires a download. With all.the security issues out there from independent websites, i won't download anything onto my phone or computer from a site I can't verify.

Since this issue of yours has kept going, i did download it finally as I doubt your going to be trying to drop malware or anything on people. Advise, post that stuff on the product pages. People as a whole dont want to download an excel file just to check run times and other very basic info.

Funny thing being is your bashing me about competition when i could give a crap about that. Even given you Kudos multiple times (which seems you fail to read or choose to ignore). Bike light world is full of holes and yours is something thats helping prove the big brands are lacking behind in tech and performance. Innovation coming in the form of gimicky displays and such. Yours however brings innovation, not sure what's so hard to understand.

And a poster that is very local competition to me I have recommended publicly and via email because he can fill a requirement or a part we can't. He posted above.

As for emails or whatever, kind of asking the wrong person because their not mine. My personal email is via Gmail. Has been for as long as i can remember (think i had yahoo before that) Is that where the emails were sent from is a gmail email address? Was it sent from @rakcindustries.com or @ituolights.com????

You need to calm yourself and realize any thread about a new light will get a couple hundred hits or more in a day. You have a lot of critics out there. 

Instead of picking a fight here and ruining your reputation, calm down and start actually having a constructive conversation here. You can gain some massive brand recognition and good customers from here. There is A LOT of guys here that simply collect lighting systems because they are intrigued and love riding after dark. And 1000s upon 1000s that visit here when they are looking for lighting systems.

MTBR is a valuable resource for everyone. Riders, dealers, and manufacturers alike. Take our questions and doubts as an opportunity to show the cycling world what your lights have to offer. Would do wondrous things for you since it seems youve ran into some serious hurdles over the years. Most of us here are here for the cycling world, not everyone is out to screw you.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

You said "there is no possible way to make those lumens in something that small thats 80% plastic. It would melt. Plus run times would be insanely short." and "a lot of shadiness behind the whole thing".
Your posting misled another poster to ask "Is there a better choice around this price point?", when anyone who gets first hand experience at $150 up to $300+ lights knows that Oculus is the best choice.
I can laugh my original overly ambitious design goals, unrealistic time to market projections, and unrealistic cost targets from myself six years ago. A few years and enough money that I could have bought a house with later, this current third version, Oculus 1800, is being raced by some of the best ultra racers in the world, who are finding a definite advantage at night at RAAM despite having car headlights on behind them.
The performance and reliability exceeds anything I thought five years ago that could make it to market and still leave me (sometimes barely) with a roof over my head.
Since you're in the lighting sales business, and don't live nearby for a demo ride, why don't you get first hand experience instead of spreading inaccurate speculation? Buy a sample at reseller price, and decide if selling Oculus is a better deal for both customers and resellers than the brands you carry now.
What comes next? In two years since finally getting the current Oculus' optic all dialed in, I've taken on the holy grail of meeting the German STVZO specs:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2LXQcJ2c2wWZkhQS0ZIWmQ4LXc
In the few months since recording that video, I've got it up to ~500 lumens and a 40+ lux B spot with not more than 2 lux H line. No other single LED STVZO light, comes close.


----------



## spotlesscink (Jun 23, 2017)

Isn't this the same guy that stiffed his kickstarter backers a few years ago?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/barrybeams/the-future-of-bike-lighting-by-barry-beams

Lots of angry comments there. He seems to accuse anyone who disagrees with him of slander. He even allegedly went so far as to track down one backer's employer and try to get him fired.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

:eekster:




*****


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

scar said:


> :eekster:


ut::yikes::rant:


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Oculus selected by American Outdoors TV as best bike light at Interbike:


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

*Accepting your bet, MB323323.*

Hey MB323323,
I'll take you up on that bet. How about $10,000? Put your money where your mouth is, or withdraw and remove your posting.



mb323323 said:


> Not crazy about the beam pattern. Looks like another basic ring around a circle.
> 
> Might as well buy cheap. Otherwise for a few $$ more and not much, many other better choices in my opinion. ANd some better cheaper options too. I'll bet my 950 boost (Lumina) is brighter and a better beam as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

This has turned out to be one strange thread. I've never seen anyone so aggressively push on a new product. Nice to see new stuff though. Admittedly I too was doubting the validity of the Oculus claims but it seems just by doing some research I find that at least two of my previous doubts are now without merit.

It was said that a lamp outputting in the 3000 lumen range would be hot enough to melt plastic. That would be true if the emitters were using standard plastic as a heat sink. It seems now however that there are newer types of plastics that can transfer heat better than some metals, interesting. Of course it was not said if indeed the Oculus lamps were using this newer type of plastic. Whatever, I don't peruse "new tech" websites on a regular basis so all this was news to me as well.

My second doubt was the Oculus claim that they could supply a 26650 cell capable of supplying > 5000mAh. Well, I'm usually pretty up to speed on battery stuff but I couldn't recall anyone selling a 26650 cell at that capacity. Once again, I'm wrong. It seems there are 26650's listing at that capacity but I'm not sure who is making them yet. Likely either Samsung or Panasonic. I see Orbtronic selling a non-protected 5200mAh 26650 and I trust Orbtronic because they've been in business a while and the batteries I've bought from them have always had the listed capacity ( within +/- 5% of listed capacity ).

Of course there are other things like LED configurations that can supply 3000 lumen but with newer and newer LED packages being designed for cars, I'm certain 3000 lumen is possible. My biggest doubt now is the type of beam pattern being provided. I'm not impressed by the photos on the Oculus website. I'm not saying it's not a good light with a good beam pattern, I'm saying the photos are lousy. I'm of the opinion that if this lamp is as good as claimed the seller/manufacturer should be willing to provide one for an unbiased review. Maybe send one off to "DC Rainmaker" or to MTBR's Francois. Both are professional reviewers and I'm sure would give the lamp a fair shake down.

I'm not interested in reviewing the lamp myself as I'm already reviewing a couple of the Raveman lamps. Of course if other people on this forum wanted me to review an Oculus lamp I might think it over. I just don't feel like testing another lamp right now. The weather is starting to get cold and I hate riding in cold weather.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

bikelighting, you should send your lights to Francois who runs this site. Every year he does a massive comparison of led lights including measurements and outdoor pictures. It's a better comparison than the bike magazines run. 

Anyway, looking forward to your results.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

all you ragging on this light...but imho, I think Barry just went one level over
everyone's head in bike lighting. you may not want it, but it redefines what a little light can do with some extra engineering behind it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

They look like nice lights for sure, but the ""responses" given to anyone who calls into question any of the claimed specs makes it look like a lot fluff. No doubt his optics have some serious skills in engineering put into them. But the big lumen claims on some models is just impossible. An LED (or 2-3 of them) with that high of lumen output being powered off a single 26650 cell is impossible for more than about a minute. But can be done to show that output for the first 30 seconds then drop off hard. 

But if these claims were to be true, why no ANSI level certifications, why such hostility received when doubts are shared? Why no desire to send out a light to Francis or others that have the equipment to prove claims right or wrong?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> They look like nice lights for sure, but the ""responses" given to anyone who calls into question any of the claimed specs makes it look like a lot fluff. No doubt his optics have some serious skills in engineering put into them. But the big lumen claims on some models is just impossible. An LED (or 2-3 of them) with that high of lumen output being powered off a single 26650 cell is impossible for more than about a minute. But can be done to show that output for the first 30 seconds then drop off hard.
> 
> But if these claims were to be true, why no ANSI level certifications, why such hostility received when doubts are shared? Why no desire to send out a light to Francis or others that have the equipment to prove claims right or wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think that you've identified the biggest issue with the lights - customer service. I used an Oculus light in a race this summer (along with another teammate). I liked mine, was totally bright enough, and the spare battery was easy to carry. I almost bought the rental we got from Oculus.

However, my teammate's light sh*t the bed on her partway into the lap, and she had to finish with a headlamp. Not fun. Seemed pretty clear from her account that the battery hadn't been charged fully, and it just died on her. When she gave the light back to Oculus and let him know the issue, he blamed the issue on her and accused her of using the light wrong - definitely didn't take any responsibility. Maybe he just forgot to charge the battery; not a great mistake to make when you're renting lights at a race, but I guess it's an honest one. Blaming the customer for a problem with your product though... That seems like the number one thing not to do.

Like I said, I almost bought the light, but poor customer service convinced me not to. I think Oculus has a decent product, but aggressive, accusatory customer service is killing any reasons I see to buy them.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

oh that explains a ton then

can't be crabby and talk to consumers...crabs need to stay down in engineering dept

edit: can't be crabby and talk to light forums, because you'll get reamed


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> all you ragging on this light...but imho, I think Barry just went one level over
> everyone's head in bike lighting. you may not want it, but it redefines what a little light can do with some extra engineering behind it.


Assuming everything you said is true, if you have a product that is one or two steps above the competition, "Why not tout those differences to sell the product"? It's not enough just to tell people, "Hey folks, I have this great little light capable of 3000 lumen output and Oh, by the way it's got the greatest beam pattern in the world because I have a great optic I designed myself". Okay, that sales technique might work and be enough to convince people who are novices when it comes to bike lighting but when you come onto a bike light forum you are dealing with people who have been around the block more than a couple of times ( if you catch my drift ). Those people are going to need more than just a sales pitch. They're going to want some explanations and going to _"want to see"_ what exactly is being done to achieve the results claimed by the seller. People who aren't novices tend to question new technology because sometimes people selling new or innovating products will make bogus claims. That's just way it is and it's why it's necessary for people selling new innovated products to be a little more transparent ( when being called into question ).

The astute person will ask questions before buying a new product. They will ask the hard questions because that is what life has taught them to do. If their questions are brushed aside or in some way treated as though somehow they are idiots for asking questions, the astute person treated as such will sometimes decide not to take the bait and just go somewhere else. It's what people do. If you're going to hawk a product you need to understand human nature. Most of us are grown ups and as such most of us are wary of anything we don't quite understand or have prior knowledge of. If you educate us with dignity we become disciples. On the other hand if you dismiss the questions of the wary and treat them as though they are just trying to be obstructive than you are going to lose a large portion of the very people you are trying to convince.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

he didn't pass the CPF test, those guys are the harshest
some oculus threads were wiped clean off, and the remaining ones
are a lot like this:

This thread was inactive nearly two years, and then resurrected to start a flame war. This is not how we do things on CPF-- flaming, baiting, and trolling are disallowed. Fanning the flames, taking the bait, and biting at hooks are similarly disallowed and does not represent the high standards CPF upholds.

This thread is being closed and the offending posts and subsequent replies have been unapproved.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

$CatMan Thank you for taking a look instead of dismissing Oculus' extreme claims as being impossible because they're outside of conventional wisdom.
The Oculus 26650 are from one of the major Asian makers who make batteries that many other brand names relabel. The Orbtronics are reshrunk and relabelled from a different maker. Differences vs Oculus supplied batteries Orbtronics has a wide separation between + contact and main cell body, and white insulating seal.
Oculus 18650 are from a US Panasonic distributor.
A picture on the Oculus website User Guide shows an Opus tester verifying the capacity of both, in both discharging and charging cycles.
https://**************************/d/1RFQLhYNgu7rpV2zmStZP5XNcFr-iVVEIE4-x--f0eqo/edit
page 2.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

why is that link sanitized ?

get your docs off google drive and on your web site available for anyone to view
instead of pounding sand, sheesh

FFS none of this helps oculus. hey here is proof NO there isn't YOINK no you don't get to see if , but trust us it's there...

you are in silicon valley and cannot make a simple doc available
"*Designed and developed in "Silicon Valley", the San Francisco Bay Area hotbed of computer/ electronics talent."*

LOL


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

@loopback, Can't say why the forum filtered out a link. Other links listed previously do work.

Since the whole doc link got trimmed, here's the pic of batteries in testers showing capacity in the charge and discharge cycles.
This should be a public share.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2LXQcJ2c2wWaDBGZWRRZWVuRG8/view?usp=sharing

Pls reply privately if it doesn't open for you and I'll email you the pic directly.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wait, douchebag and wanting "trade secrets"???

Proof of lumens is nothing more than lab certification. ANSI standards. No secrets there.

I asked for nothing more than that, proof that the light produces and maintains that many lumens for use.

Interesting you attack Francis (and posted personal info on the thread, Admins dont take kindly to personal info being shared in threads). I have called things into question myself, but realized it was for nothing. Hes a good guy, but has his "preferences". Not everyone will like a single product, thats why options exist. To fit each persons tastes.

Looking at pics all it does is show difference in beam pattern aimed the same. So he preferred a non-cut off beam pattern for trail use. So what. Most do not prefer cut offs for trail use. Your light probably does AWESOME with road cyclists. Thats where cut offs are needed.

Do you realize how many lights he has reviewed that have never paid a single dollar for advertising will well after the review if ever??? I can name 5 off the top of my head.

Man, you have skills at designing lights, but you need to take some anxiety meds or something and chill out. Give yourself a heart attack, your already pushing your luck with health living in California .

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

bikelighting said:


> Call him and tell him to test Oculus, regardless that a chunk of his advertising revenue comes from brands that would rather not see pictures of my lights in his review, and that he's gotten free testing on one of their labs. His ph# is ********
> *****, fax *****


That's a jerk move. You shouldn't be posting someone personal information on this site.

You could have sold a lot of lights on this site, but you are burning some major bridges with your posts.

Rakc, as a vendor, you really aren't supposed to trashing others people's lights. It's one of the rules of this forum. Get it together.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

varider said:


> That's a jerk move. You shouldn't be posting someone personal information on this site.
> 
> You could have sold a lot of lights on this site, but you are burning some major bridges with your posts.
> 
> Rakc, as a vendor, you really aren't supposed to trashing others people's lights. It's one of the rules of this forum. Get it together.


Agreed. Don't bash other vendor products and don't post some else's personal contact info on a public forum. Bad form all around.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

@varider, its a jerk moved accusing another of a jerk move when you don't bother to PM them to check your facts first, or ask them where they got their info.

The contact info listed for Francis is directly from his publicly listed information. No differently than posting the phone number for an elected official, or the CEO or AT&T, when you have an issue that isn't being addressed by people with less authority.

Wouldn't you, along with everyone else here, want to see if an Oculus beam really does devour a Taz or Seca or any separate battery pack monster light that Night Rider has to offer, and at a significantly lower price point and a lifetime warranty that other brands won't dare to offer? Or, that an Oculus devours anything else out there at the same price points?

Please contact Francis if you would like Oculus included in lighting articles on equal standing with equally exposed full field metering and other unbiased criteria.
Because my efforts continue to get nowhere.

The core issue, is how can we all get Francis to include Oculus in fair side by side comparisons with other lights, or as he has done with some Night Riders, state in the review that the light has not been tested and why not. The light shootout is unfair to both end-user bicyclists, as well as the bike light industry, if brands that stoke the curiosity of avid cyclists and the brand of choice for the best of the best ultra racers in the world, are omitted without even a word being stated to acknowledge that the brand even exists.
Despite three years passing since Francis' over/underexposed photos of an early prototype Oculus alongside an early L&M Taz, and despite first choice and best in show type reviews by other non-compensated parties, MTBR and related tests and shootouts still will not respond to inquiries and requests to have Oculus included on equal standing with other lights.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

*product behaviour other than expected*

@Arbez,'t
No doubt, you had a product behaviour that was different than you expected.
You haven't replied to my PM, so maybe you can answer here. What do you mean by "sh*t the bed"?
You didn't contacted me privately after the race, and so far haven't identified yourself to help me pin down what your dissatisfaction with the light was.
Q1. Did the light suddenly cut out without warning?
Q2. Did the orange low battery light come on solidly along with the main beam blinking one every 20 seconds for a minute, but the rider not replace the battery yet?
Q3. Did the orange low battery light then start blinking steadily, and the main beam repeatedly blink, but the rider still didn't turn to a lower setting to change batteries?
Q4. Even in that case, did they then turn the light back on again, repeatedly as needed to get that next two minutes of fail-safe limp home mode?
Q5. With the spare battery provided with every Oculus light, did you consider replacing the first battery if you suspected it was drained or defective?

Oculus' firmware is designed to protect the battery by cutting it off at 2.9V. Its also programmed to never completely render the light unable to turn on, unless the battery is repeatedly drained further using the limp home mode, to less voltage than the LEDs need to be able to light up.

When Oculus does race support, Oculus bears the responsibility to be sure to resolve any lighting problem a racer may have on course. IF a racer claims a situation that could indicate misuse or malfunction, but inspection shows a correctly functioning light and battery, I or anyone else representing Oculus will be damn sure to address it in a clinical and technical way to be sure they don't repeat the same user error that caused their initial complaint.
Part of that is because both the individual personally, and Oculus as a business, are liable in a very legal way, if anyone acting as an agent of Oculus Lights, knowingly fail to apply all practicable due diligence to address and resolve any end-user's issue when I'm renting product as part of supporting a race.
Just as race promoters consider having Oculus lighting support as a great asset in mitigating possible liability due a them being accused of allowing a racer to race in the dark with insufficient lighting, Oculus bears that responsibility to perform the expected function of doing that mitigation by taking proper steps to be sure that Oculus doesn't send any racer out on the course where there may be any question as to the integrity of the lighting system that Oculus is providing that racer.
So yes, and without apologies, if your co-racer had a complaint, despite the "customer says" part of the complaint being that a battery wasn't fully charged, I will cover all grounds and possible root causes.
Since you still haven't identified yourself, you haven't conducted yourself as an end-user who has a legitimate dissatisfaction who wants to understand and resolve the true nature of some sort of product behaviour that was different than you expected.
This is not the same as giving "customer goodwill" to a customer who is riding at their own risk. Any customer who Oculus has given adjustments to knows how responsive Oculus is to give reasonable doubt to anything a customer says, in liberally interpreting Oculus lifetime warranty. Some customers are in that bottom 2% who are not satisfiable, but nearly everyone else appreciates Oculus striving to deliver a level of customer service and responsiveness far in excess of anything Night Rider and Light and Motion regularly fail to give customers who have problems with their products.
Customer satisfaction and referral is the only way that Oculus can survive on the tiny scale that it does.
Oculus would not be the pre-eminent bike headlight for RAAM, the World TTs, and 24 Hour MTB enduros among those who know about it, without end-users being happy with the level of service they get along with the superior lighting that lets them see better without blinding glare and greatly reduced off-bike time due to lighting needs.
I would like to think that you are in the 98% who are satisfiable, and again invite you to call the Oculus office number to dig into just what your gripe really is about, and how exactly did that light behave when it did what you describe as "sh*t the bed".


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Right now I have a Koito mono LED module pulled from a new Nissan car. This is a low beam with a sharp cutoff and a wide beam.














This module consumes 16W at LED level and outputs 1500 lumens at LED level (measured in a integrating sphere).
I don't think that Barry managed to double the lumen output at the same power level.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Another apples vs elephants false comparison, by a troll who obviously doesn't have an Oculus nor taken power measurements from one.
If Koito would have come to me instead of designing that monstrosity, they would have a better lights in less space drawing less power making less heat and overall costing considerably less.
Like those before you, you omit size, weight, cost to design, cost to manufacture, volume of the optics, thermal control, self containment vs modular component configuration, production quantities, all the typical omissions and false rhetoric. Your posting is another failed attempt that will not succeed in pirating a thread to try to back me into a corner on the defensive to reveal proprietary designs, nor give legitimacy to your bs. You embed false declarations as fact in your statement, then seek to build a false argument and misleading conclusion from it.
I love talking tech with people who don't approach me like I'm fos.
Some light geeks and I have enjoyable private email exchanges. But the public defamers persist. If you want to claim that's not how you're approaching me, then explain what and what you base your statement "I don't think that Barry managed to double the lumen output at the same power level." on.
Why don't you buy an Oculus like some on this list have, and try it out for yourself, in an apples to apples comparison?


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

Barry sounds like he would be really fun at a party. 

Hopefully, for the sake of the business, he is smart enough to hire someone with PR experience to be the face of the company. 

Barry does not help the company by posting here.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

New 2017 World 24 Hour Time Trial Champion Martin Bendszus used Oculus for the win. He used an Oculus 3000, on low settings that lit the road brightly enough for his 21.6mph average speed over 514.8 miles, more than half of it in the dark. He also gave up a 5 mile head start to the rest of the racers by taking a wrong turn and losing time and distance before nightfall, then gained it all back to the lead around 3:00AM, then maintain his lead with two chasers closing the lead on him slightly during daylight.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

bikelighting said:


> New 2017 World 24 Hour Time Trial Champion Martin Bendszus used Oculus for the win. He used an Oculus 3000, on low settings that lit the road brightly enough for his 21.6mph average speed over 514.8 miles, more than half of it in the dark. He also gave up a 5 mile head start to the rest of the racers by taking a wrong turn and losing time and distance before nightfall, then gained it all back to the lead around 3:00AM, then maintain his lead with two chasers closing the lead on him slightly during daylight.


That sounds pretty good. Did you pay him to use the lights, provide them for free or give him some other form of sponsorship?

Tim


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

zemike said:


> Right now I have a Koito mono LED module pulled from a new Nissan car. This is a low beam with a sharp cutoff and a wide beam.
> View attachment 1164936
> 
> View attachment 1164935
> ...


That huge lens on the front leads me to believe you've got a reflector with a cutoff shield, which typically blocks 45-55% of the output, so, yeah, he could be pushing 3000lm out of 16W. The last XM-L2's I bought have a max efficiency of 160lm/w, that would net 2500lm from 16W. That was a while back, and other types of LED's are more efficient. White LED's have a theoretical max efficacy of 300Lm/w, so there's no reason he isn't using an LED that is closer to 200lm/w than the 150 that was typical a few years ago.

But again, we need some kind of proof, and this can be done without revealing secrets. If indeed he's getting 3000lm from 16W, he's using fully directed optics, no shielding, and the types that are available are commonly known. Don't need to see a reflector pattern or trans-missive optics, just tell us the LED that's in use and the type of setup.

Until a few facts are passed, all his talk is vaporware.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

*Just another face in the crowd*

Martin came to me as just another face in the crowd. No promotional consideration of any kind. Ironic story too.
He's from Germany, and German airplane security removed the battery for his big Lupine light from his luggage without telling him because they his battery wasn't legal to fly on a plane with anymore. Finding that out only after arriving in the US left him with an urgent need.
So Martin bought an Oculus on Thursday night, just before the pro-deal cutoff time, while I was driving to Borrego Springs so didn't know about it. The next morning as I was setting up my canopy and booth, he came over, showed me that he bought an Oculus 3000Extreme on the racer pro-deal. I set him up and mounted the light on his bike, then proceeded to give the same lighting consultation for mounting position, switching, brightness/burn times/ advise when a battery change would be needed (yes only one battery change all night), same as any other Oculus racer. I gave him the "test" mode power table, allowing 6.5 hours burn at ~500-ish lumens of the Oculus "whole road" beam spread.
After the race started, his taillight died on an early (maybe first) lap, he needed to pit while his wife or gf rushed to track down a replacement, then he took a wrong turn starting his second or third lap and added ~5+ uncredited miles. Giving Marco Baloh and the other top names that much head start might as well have kissed his chance of winning goodby.
Then as the night went on my heart began to race as he closed in on the lead with each passing lap, taking the lead a few hours before sunrise, hanging on for the win by only 4.8 miles.
Four racers broke the 500 club this race. Oculus had first and eighth overall, and several age group winners.
Also could mention that all nine who rented lights for the race on the pro-deal try and buy arrangement chose to purchase them.
Having the winner at World's is a dream come true.
The Worlds elevated Oculus' status as the gold standard for ultra distance headlights. Two racers who saw the beam on the road from other bikes during the race called in to their crew to buy them an Oculus to put on at their next pit stop.
At this level of racing, I no longer seek out sponsored racers. They come to me.
My only two promo racers in the race are Seana Hogan and Micky Dymond.
Seana is ultra-distance racing royalty. She can get any light she wants, and she picks Oculus. Her husband got in touch with me the night before RAAM started last summer, saying Seana wanted to use my lights, can I set her up. We met, not kidding you, only an hour before race start time, and we got her set up.
Micky Dymond is a motorcycle racing legend, former supercross world champion, and on bicycle he's captain of the Legends of the Road RAAM teams, entered solo at Worlds. He quit the race with stomach problems before daybreak.
He called me last spring a few months before RAAM, saying he had been told by others the RAAM community and one of his other sponsors, that Oculus is the light to go with if you want to win.
My other current sponsored racer from RAAM last summer is Alexandra Meixner, World female Iron Man Triathlon champion and record holder. She came to me on referral from four time RAAM solo winner and record holder, Christoph Strasser.



Wombat said:


> That sounds pretty good. Did you pay him to use the lights, provide them for free or give him some other form of sponsorship?
> 
> Tim


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Where do you get your misinformation from?

If you want to try to sound cool on the internet while making yourself look silly to those who know better from experiencing the Oculus first hand, or you're a mole for a competitor, then you'll keep missing all the real proof that everyone else clearly sees.



Flamingtaco said:


> That huge lens on the front leads me to believe you've got a reflector with a cutoff shield, which typically blocks 45-55% of the output, so, yeah, he could be pushing 3000lm out of 16W. The last XM-L2's I bought have a max efficiency of 160lm/w, that would net 2500lm from 16W. That was a while back, and other types of LED's are more efficient. White LED's have a theoretical max efficacy of 300Lm/w, so there's no reason he isn't using an LED that is closer to 200lm/w than the 150 that was typical a few years ago.
> 
> But again, we need some kind of proof, and this can be done without revealing secrets. If indeed he's getting 3000lm from 16W, he's using fully directed optics, no shielding, and the types that are available are commonly known. Don't need to see a reflector pattern or trans-missive optics, just tell us the LED that's in use and the type of setup.
> 
> Until a few facts are passed, all his talk is vaporware.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Barry can rest assured that with his comments on this thread, I will never consider purchasing his product. There are too many good companies that treat their customers, potential customers, and competitors with respect to waste time giving money to such an arrogant chump.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bikelighting said:


> $CatMan Thank you for taking a look instead of dismissing Oculus' extreme claims as being impossible because they're outside of conventional wisdom.
> *The Oculus 26650 are from one of the major Asian makers who make batteries that many other brand names relabel. The Orbtronics are reshrunk and relabelled from a different maker. Differences vs Oculus supplied batteries Orbtronics has a wide separation between + contact and main cell body, and white insulating seal.
> Oculus 18650 are from a US Panasonic distributor.*
> A picture on the Oculus website User Guide shows an Opus tester verifying the capacity of both, in both discharging and charging cycles.
> ...


Just a little feedback: I bought a couple Orbtronic 26650's a couple weeks ago and tested them in my AccuPower charger/tester. I bought one protected cell and one non-protected. Both cells discharged to over 5200mAh which was also the listed capacity. I only mention this because it's nice to know that there are actual 26650 cells that are much better than what was available only 2-3 years ago. Certainly any lamp that can operate using a cell like these is going to have some pretty good run times. Please note though, I'm not trying to verify the run times of the Oculus lamp. I don't own one of those. I'm just saying that the batteries that they talked about are real.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I hate this light

I hate this thread

screw this

to show ya'll 
I just bought one, to shut -myself- up. oculus 1800.

You sent a payment of $159.95 USD to Oculus Lighting
([email protected])

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in your account.
Merchant 
Oculus Lighting 
[email protected]

because....I do ride road... and know... to light up the street enough with my current lights, will also be blinding oncoming traffic. this thing should let me light up the street but remain photometrically compliant for oncoming traffic.

woods use I'll have to see how that goes, I like no cutoff in woods

and anyway yes this thread is driving me batshit ...when all else fails dive into
the subject straight on


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

@Catman... Thx for the test and info. I've added Orbtronic 26650 to the User Guide as an approved battery.
@loopback... Thank you for your order. I hope you love the light. You're right, this thread can get irritating when chronic naysayers make statements that Night Rider and L&M wouldn't give the time of day to.
@flamingtaco... you seem mired in conventional optical approaches. Oculus uses Oculus optics. Unique enough from conventional approaches that it was issued a patent. You can read the patent and see the diagrams at
United States Patent: 8662697
If you review the relevant sections and diagrams, and take a close look at the title picture on the Oculus Lights Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/OculusLights
the concept of interlocked partial reflective non-concentric cylinders which may also have an offset non-concentric and off angle lens, which also creates a refracting effect, might make sense.
Other key design aspects beside the optics are also done differently and better at less cost than the L&M Taz/ Cateye Volt type lights, and Oculus is 12mm narrower on the outside, taking up about a finger's width less on the handlebar than the others.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

To Barry and Oculus

you really should move away from google drive and put all your
docs in standard format on your web site, perhaps as PDF's, and also
change up your cart and purchase mechanism

the reason ? big corporations IT dept are not all hippies from silicon valley using all the free and cheap crowd sourced IT stuff and cloud. security is a big deal, and any IT dept worth it's paycheck blocks access to all the google drive related stuff on your web site. Also, the ability to add an item to a cart is locked.
you are effectively blocking DOD, defense, government...etc. 

sure someone can go home and use your site, but many companies don't really mind if employees use the corp net do to online purchases during moments of downtime. but google drive is gonna be chopped. therefore, your docs and other info is not available...net results : your site appears broken to a lot of people

Your web site is built around a partly crippled idea, using google docs and drive... and in 2017, no one doing real corp security allows access to google drive 'anything'

so what I am getting at, is if you make it easier to let potential customers view and buy from workplace, people who are behind corporate firewalls and filters, you might sell more of these or at least make the experience of looking at the specs and docs easier. It is impossible for any of my fellow 166,000 employees to use your site, unless they get off the corporate net and use their own.

just a tip you may not be aware of, but google drive is poison to open commerce.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I work in IT for a large Hospital and can confirm what 127.0.0.1 is saying. Our Security team is not currently blocking google drive, but I am sure it is coming soon, new head in Security this year has been locking down all sorts of sites. Drop Box is already blocked.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Putting back on my old IT/Tech Support hat, blocking GSuite and Gcloud from an enterprise pushes away customers using Google products. What about Chromebook users where everything in up in a Google cloud? We're not in a Microsoft centric world anymore. Blocking Google stuff is like trying to block O360, AWS, and similar. Many companies are buying _in to the Google side.
Public GDrive that you get for free with your @gmail.com email address and is on some misguided CIOs security hit lists is not the same as a business Google app account like where my documentation is. G-suite gives me full revision and access control to or away from anyone I want. For instance my BOM is the one edition, and I don't send out excel sheets or anything else. There can be no question exactly what resistor values changed and on what exact date it happened between the two channel 2200 test boards that never went into production, and the four channel 3000 boards, nor any of the other snafus that occur when multiple versions of specs and BOMS and POs end up circulating between buyers and vendors.
Within time and money available, G-Suite and Cloud will remain. Part of my affinity for GSuite is that my last job before Oculus got first round funding was as a Deployment Manager for Google Enterprise, and really love the products as both a user and admin. I quarterbacked large scale corporate conversions away from Office and Exchange or whatever else a company had, over to full GSuite and Drive/Cloud installations. Blocking business GSuite/Drive in a corporate enterprise should be a no-no no matter what. How else could you exchange documents with, for instance, Genentech?
To get back on topic,
If the bike light business is part of an on-topic bike lighting discussion,
financially the VC's that look at me are amazed at what I'm pulling off.
After second round funding or a second individual joins Oculus accepting equity and commission as their only compensation, some changes including a more structured documentation system are on the list of improvements planned.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

bikelighting said:


> snip...huge reply by bikelighting.


you would be better served to simplify the site. do whatcha want I am offering advice not trying to bust yer balls.

the world is not going to 'get up to your speed' that is not happening.

but overnight, your site could be 'dumbed down' instantly and you would then have 100% free access across your site, to everywhere.

so, you could change today, and fix it. or demand the world solves all the aws, o365 ...cloud services security issues, which is not gonna ever happen in a day, a year, or decade. I had to use a less secure internet connection to get information. that was a gritty experience.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

You as a customer are emphasizing what I agree could be done differently. Time and cost hold that and other needs or desires back now.
I hope you will persevere at product improvement suggestions just as thoroughly. Oculus is an evolving design, depending on customer feedback for suggestions.
Several suggestions made by Christoph Strasser based on him using these for RAAM 2015, regarding weight and performance, did go into production during the circuit and partial tooling redesign that led to the 1800/3000 platform.
One area right now, based on customer feedback, is coming up with a better thermal solution than a tape between the circuit boards and heatsink. That need came up because customer suggestions to turn the brightness back up after the heatsink cooled, after thermal dimming happens. The solution was done in software, so that I only needed to flash a different firmware. However it turns out that the cooling cycle is much slower than estimated at the location where the temperature sensor is on the main board. To cool 4C at that point, the hottest outside point needs to cool ~9C. Needs only a minute or two if biking >10mph. But for stationary use, like by a local police SWAT team detective who swears by Oculus as his field light, the cooldown time to brighten up again can be unacceptably longer.
Currently I need to reorder thermal tapes because I'm approaching the end of the initial order from a few years ago. Measurements with a highly accurate Flir spot thermal imager showed that the tape passes heat fast when heating, but slower when cooling.
So I've been testing samples and meeting with the company to spec and test new materials they don't have field testing on yet. One promising material didn't work out because it has a gummy side and plastic liner side, which doesn't compress equally from both sides under pressure, and passed heat slower than the tape did despite the same W/M/K rating. That was most of an evening of cutting, lightmaking, and testing. Each test cycle was a full battery at high power measuring how long dimming and restoring took repeatedly over an hour of time.
Now I'm testing another material, which will take another night of work. This one doesn't have glue or a backing layer, but has a tacky surface that seems like it will be sticky enough to hold the LED board in place while assembling. The LED board needs to be within ~0.1mm of an exact position for the beam to align accurately. About 1 sheet of bond paper. So normal thermal pads that don't adhere on contact aren't usable because the board can shift during final soldering if not held securely in place.
An unexpected big ++ of this next material is that is transfers heat 50% more than the current thermal tape.
But this will take another few nights of lightmaking and measuring temperatures, then full power draining a few charged batteries, daily use myself to be sure that the material holds up, then a few test riders putting a lot of hours on it, and sponsor some racers with new versions if there's a big event. At RAAM, Seana Hogan's and some of the "Legends of the Road" team's light were a 2200. The results were so good that I realized that only higher power and a second pair of power wires to the LEDs would make an easy 3000. Still wasn't til three months later by Interbike that the 3000 was ready to sell with full warranty.
The end result will be a light that turns the brightness back up quicker after thermal dimming, and also will run a few degrees cooler due to quicker heat transfer from the LEDs to the heatsink. LEDs are brighter when cooler, so overall I'm making the light brighter at the same power levels because the heat from the LEDs will be dissipating quicker with this new material. At full power this might be a few percent. At half power and less, quicker cooling can drop the LED junction temperature by 10 - 20C, which will give about 10 -20% more light. See the CREE XP and XM LED family data sheets for the temperature to efficiency curve. At 85C, the LEDs are 30% less efficient than at 25C.

I go through all this for each improvement because its gotta be right for me to ride as my own light, and I will not compromise on the Oculus lifetime limited warranty. I won't sell an Oculus product til I'm comfortable giving it the Oculus Lifetime limited warranty.

To clarify what I go through, Oculus is a one man operation. I do everything myself, with an occasional assistant or favor from friends for targeted tasks when needed. Some call this crazy. Its a typical silicon valley startup founder's life. You do have to be crazy to try it, with thick skin and unstoppable perseverance to put up with all the crap that needs to be overcome in order to succeed.
One piece of that crap is Francis refusing to review, post beam pictures, or even acknowledge that Oculus even exists, while extolling other lights as the best in various ways despite side by side rider evaluations consistently preferring my lights to whatever else is getting reviewed.
 For every improvement like the thermal contact material improvement, there are more ideas that might be good, not increase product price, but the time and resources don't allow it yet. Whenever I get a chance, such as circuit redesigns or part reorders, I implement whatever I can at that time.
Now that I'm past the angel funding, Oculus can only spend what it brings in. That imposes severe restrictions and requires creative solutions where bigger companies would just throw money, a lawyer, an accountant, or an in house machine shop at.
Firmware changes can be done without needing new tooling, but still require paying for programming. It cost $$$ to have the automatic thermal control, user programmable brightness settings, and other settings written in along with the circuit redesign last year. Along with needing to scrap the first 1000 bare circuit boards made because the green and red charging LEDs got cross wired, and the designer overlooked that only one side of a side projecting LED can be pick and placed, and they designed to the wrong side.
Likewise, reworking the documentation section will require paying someone because I don't have time, resources, and professional enough experience at it compared to where else my time and money have to go.
If anyone with appropriate professional documentation and website experience wants to volunteer and sales increase as a result of their work, I'll be glad to give them an 1800Ultra in exchange.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

bikelighting said:


> Where do you get your misinformation from?
> 
> If you want to try to sound cool on the internet while making yourself look silly to those who know better from experiencing the Oculus first hand, or you're a mole for a competitor, then you'll keep missing all the real proof that everyone else clearly sees.


You comment 'sound cool on the internet' is childish. I'm not sorry that you didn't like my vaporware comment... you have been abrasive, accusatory, and demeaning. Act like a child, get called out.

Would the corporate ninja assassin that is looking to steal 'super-secret' tech please raise your hand? Oh, that's right, who hangs around a forum begging for treats when you can purchase a product, reverse engineer the tech, and read patents? If I cared to steal from you, you would not have known of my existence. Why would I expose myself to risk?

I get you don't want speculation about your product, but telling people to bugger off after refusing to answer the most benign questions is exactly what every person in the history of forever has received. No, I'm not going to shell out for your product to find out if you are full of scat or not. That's not how this works.

A shout out to Action LED and GLOWORM for freely answering every question I've ever had about their products without telling me I'd 'miss all the real proof that everyone else clearly sees'.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

*Benign Questions, Speculation*

Benign questions get answers.
Speculation is great because it gets the advantages of Oculus into the customer's mind versus other products they might considering buying.
Your posting demonstrates an earlier question, why are the naysayers non-users and posting publicly instead of writing or calling privately?
Ask NR or L&M a question or call their tech support privately to find out the range of information they give out.
They take apart my lights like I take apart theirs. Everyone wants everyone else's secrets, no one tells unless it helps sell products or you sign an NDA and both parties benefit.

The brand names you list sell custom branded CCBLs, or make the same old lights from standard parts and methods as everyone else. They don't have any special information to keep private. Who cares about the 1/4 of lumens a light puts out that go dimly everywhere you don't care about, and another 1/4 too dense in the center making a blinding center spot that makes the dimmer part of the beam even harder to see in?
Dissecting a typical CCBL, there are common LEDs from inexpensive low chromaticity bins, off the shelf mass produced optics, cheapo drivers you can get on Alibaba that have high failure rates, high operating temperatures, lack of thermal control, common mass produced plastic mountings and rubber straps that break easily, leaded solder and cheap wiring, switches without sealed bodies that have a low MTBF service life, rushed circuit board assembly that shortens warmup and cooling cycles, cheap low grade recycled plastics, counterfeit or knockoff electronic components with poor tolerances and frequently out of spec, no idea what the true capacity or quality of the batteries inside, short warranties and/or email addresses that get you nowhere or phone numbers with full voicemails.....
Oculus is a newcomer to the category along with NR, L&M, Baja Designs, PIAA, real innovators in certain aspects of small compact high efficiency vehicle lighting, who won't give away the competitive edge in some of their lights either. The collimator in an NR Swift is quite refined versus off the shelf parts it resembles. The new L&M Vibe taillight is another world above what else is out there in form and function, and Daniel's team pulled it off at a competitive price. Its red LED doesn't have optics yet, the finishing touch would be a simple collimator like in a Planet Bike Superflash.
Overall, the only companies that will tell you anything you ask are the ones that don't have anything really special to say, and are easily reverse engineered anyway.

Referencing another previous posting, hey, how about some party invitations? (-:



Flamingtaco said:


> You comment 'sound cool on the internet' is childish. I'm not sorry that you didn't like my vaporware comment... you have been abrasive, accusatory, and demeaning. Act like a child, get called out.
> 
> Would the corporate ninja assassin that is looking to steal 'super-secret' tech please raise your hand? Oh, that's right, who hangs around a forum begging for treats when you can purchase a product, reverse engineer the tech, and read patents? If I cared to steal from you, you would not have known of my existence. Why would I expose myself to risk?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hapsmo911 (May 25, 2015)

PR nightmare... Knowledge is wasted in arrogance.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

Naysayers breed curiosity that leads to sales from those who become curious enough to see what all the bandwidth is about, and like what they see.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well

I got the light, came with a fat 26650 battery and a normal 18650

26650 was fully charged 4.22v, 18650 was ~3.0 v flat, but charged up fine

will be riding with it and not really reviewing but commenting as I use it
haven't ridden it yet.

come with two self-stick silicone strips for wrapping bare handlebars
comes with o-rings for 18650 spacing and a set of spare ones
comes with three orings for battery door closing

I can say this: whatever part is gray plastic is heat sink plastic, and it actually
feels cold to the touch compared to the clear plastic which feels warmer. so whatever material being used for heat sink, does draw a lot of heat. the top and sides and the bottom of battery tray is all this plastic. it has a huge heatsink.

also it has three leds with a fresnel-looking lens and that is capped by the big
round lens.

I can already tell that armchair commentators are 'half full of it' ...
this thing is different. both refined and raw at the same time.

Points: charge cable is ac to banana, imho...should be straight USB, so this limits using normal USB charging which is pretty much ubiquitous nowadays. however of course the cells are standard li-ion so they can be charged up in my xtar fine

I wish the battery tray was coil-spring loaded so you could use protected cells and not mash down the contacts. as designed, the battery tray will be sensitive to specific length cells. not much room for variation. yeah I know you don't need protected cells with this light, but...protected cells are really common. anyhow I will use the supplied cells with this light and won't try to use anything else.

sure as ****, the little charge hole rubber plug looks pretty spindly, but yeah you
can dangle and swing the light around on it...pretty strong little plug.

light rotates side to side on it's mount with a screw pressing down on an oring. it is preset to feel firm but can twist any amount for aiming the beam...

has task led firmware, so you can enter the programming menu and do what you want with the UI...I'll leave it alone. but it's easily customizable...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
everything gray in this pic is the heat sink plastic. this is not my pic
it is from https://jnyyz.wordpress.com/2016/12/10/oculus-bike-headlight/


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well
> 
> I got the light, came with a fat 26650 battery and a normal 18650
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your comments....


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this is a road bike light, not a singletrack light. double track maybe, but tight corners, no way. road specific I sez.

yeah, probably the best out there for road riding gotta admit...it has a ton of be-seen side light, and the cutoff works. walked out 200 yards and walked back 3 times to see what an oncomer sees. you can adjust the beam angle to give you light but not glare oncomers. pretty good in that regard. mount could be better design like a thumbscrew so angle could be adjusted on the fly by loosening screw but that is not so bad. wanted more downrange throw at points where I was on a unlighted mup for some miles, so no need for cutoff. but left it alone and...this thing is trying to be my favorite road bike light already



I rode 2 hours at 30 deg. 

I got more I could say but right at this moment I have a critical issue I need to sort out with Oculus until that issue is resolved... won't say more 

I'll show what happened 
to the heatsink spontaneously. 

I did not drop this light, knock it, or abuse it in any way. ran it on full high 26650 until it blinked at me, then I dropped it to middle range for the rest of the ride. got home, roomtemp warmed up to 54 deg, connected charger. 2 hours later the heatsink started to crack by itself

great googly moogly

either it was cracked in the box when I got it (box was fine, non damage, never saw a crack) or it cracked on my charge table. when I saw that, I squeezed around the heatsink area...it's all rock solid, nothing flexes..and the edge is glued down directly on the big lens...have no idea if an impact could even crack it 

anyhow....this is weird flaw for sure. failure on first ride. hope to get a replacement ... or something.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I'm hoping they take care of you and it would be awesome if some kind of a post morten analysis was done. The idea of thermally conductive plastic is intriguing. Maybe it is still an emerging technology that has hit a speedbump. 

I'm still trying figure out what the real advantage is over a die-cast aluminum component. Weight? Lower tooling cost?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to clarify my comment about this being a road bike light only.

yeah, IMHO
on tight singletrack the beam doesn't have enough spread really.
otherwise it is a great light, but in the tight bony stuff you don't need cutoff, you
need almost a flood with throw. this light would kill me on the trails I ride (all rock, all root, super twisty). it also was a bit scary on the MUP that had some tight turns, there I could use more floody (I popped on my headlamp a few times to navigate some switchy pavement mup)

so, my review stands. In my opinion, awesome road bike light I want to use
on the road for sure. 6 car drivers noticeably behaved a bit different (didn't ignore me nor did they flash me) and part of that is... this does look like a proper
automotive lamp from a distance, bright yet no glare (unless you tilt it too high)

it lights up my view fine, can hammer road with this sure. equal or better than
an auto or MC light. but I wish it had a high/beam so to speak, like a way to tilt it up (and produce glare) but for MAX throw when needed. 

when tilted so there is no glare, the throw is limited (but still deep, just not bright as possible...of course) a thumbscrew mount would allow that on the fly adjustment. velcro strips are hard to adjust on the fly...so point off for that.

as for the crack BB is gonna tear into it and find out the issue and send me a new light in the meantime.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ...it lights up my view fine, can hammer road with this sure. equal or better than
> an auto or MC light. but I wish it had a high/beam so to speak, like a way to tilt it up (and produce glare) but for MAX throw when needed.
> 
> when tilted so there is no glare, the throw is limited (but still deep, just not bright as possible...of course) a thumbscrew mount would allow that on the fly adjustment. velcro strips are hard to adjust on the fly...so point off for that.
> ...


Would love to see a user beam pattern photo. I don't know why so many manufacturers seem to miss the mark when it comes to mounts. A mount not only needs to be secure while on the bars but it has to allow the user the ability to adjust the lamp while on the bike.

To me it sounds as though the beam pattern might be more narrow than what I had originally thought. With this in mind it would be interesting to compare the Oculus to the ITUO Wiz-1. Both are similar in size, use the same type battery. The Oculus though has a cut-off beam pattern and the Wiz-1 doesn't. The Wiz-1 also has a somewhat narrow beam pattern but has killer throw when on high. Not to mention the Wiz-1 is very easy to tilt on the fly with the GPro mount. Likely the Oculus is brighter and has a more even beam pattern.

Like you I really want the option of having a high beam when using a lamp with cut-off. That's why I still use two lamps when on the road. One for cut-off and one for momentary high beam function. I like having the best of both worlds.

Glad to read that BBeans is going to replace the lamp. Looking forward to more of your observations.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the oculus does throw light downward, I can even see my chainring fine. but it is not specially bright....it is intentional spill. if used on trail (which I tested a short ways) your eyes are overloaded with what you are seeing lit up in the beam, but then you cannot navigate what is down by the wheel, as that part is not very lit, and to aim the beam to be able to ride singletrack you lose more 'up close stuff' ...and forget >90 degree switchbacks, they are dark as my coal filled soul. overhanging branches and whatnot also not lit up at all except from a distance.

there are better mtb specific lights (practically all of them that don't have such
precise optics fit this category)

in my opinion this light belongs on the road due to it's ability to light your way but not blind automobile drivers or oncoming cyclists. more testing is needed by me but I already think it is -the- road bike light...beam pattern and side vis is very good


anyhow, such precise and extreme cutoff= ideal for road. not so much for trail

you can tilt the light up a bit and light things up a ton downrange....but that produces more glare which would get you the highbeams from drivers. I adjusted tilt 3 times and walked out 200 yards each time in total darkness and walked back to judge the glare. there is a sweet spot of no glare that can be had, but also makes you able to rip on the roadbike.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> .....I don't know why so many manufacturers seem to miss the mark when it comes to mounts. A mount not only needs to be secure while on the bars but it has to allow the user the ability to adjust the lamp while on the bike.


I'm glad they do! 

There are so many options available once you have converted to the GoPro system that it is hard to imagine not finding a solution to any mounting difficulty.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

OK,

I took a bullet for all ya.

I do not recommend this light or anything sold by this guy, 
his optics might be good, but execution is embarassing....


I do not know where this goes next, but I really don't care and want my money back. If I get it or not, not worth the hassle if he gives me any crap about it. I'll have paypal and my bank chase him down if he refuses a full refund.

-first light cracked after one use
he did cross ship me a replacement. 

here are pics of the replacement I cannot use due to the fact it is less than IP 6 as he claims. it is wide open to water, I do not dare to use this light in drizzel, mist, or even dry day with puddles. plus it is horrible looking and all carved up. f-me silly. that battery gets wet with snow melt sludge or sweat and rain, it's gonna short, hard and fast, and explode in my face. or at home when I get in and attempt to charge it. 

pictured: the replacement light as it came out of the box

-charge port plug was broken off at the stub and hot glued

-gaps in the battery cover , a 4000+mah liion sits in here and water
can go right in. both sides have gap like this, I pressed the battery door
closed as tightly as possible, huge gaps remain

-grinding on the front and top of heat sink, not symmetric at all, looks
like a playskool project. horrible finish, chunk missing, and dirt
behind the lens (nvm the lint on the front, thats a piece of wool)






IP6 means Water projected in powerful jets (12.5 mm nozzle) against the enclosure from any direction shall have no harmful effects. umm, this light has gaps everywhere. 100% not water resistant


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Barry is all about, don't criticize me unless you buy. Well I bought and your light sucks, Barry. AND you made me pay to return the first unit. and the replacement is worse than the first one that was crumbling.

do not want


paypal case created, now I sit back and wait to see if i just get a refund straight away with no hassles.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well it is pretty clear to me now, that I am not getting a refund, nor does barry think
the gaping hole, which would allow water in ingress, is an actual problem


summary: this light has great optics, but horrible execution. and there is no such warranty or guarantee, it is non existent. for your 159 bucks you get screwed badly.

ripoff report: ripoff

do not buy, period.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well it is pretty clear to me now, that I am not getting a refund, nor does barry think
> the gaping hole, which would allow water in ingress, is an actual problem
> 
> summary: this light has great optics, but horrible execution. and there is no such warranty or guarantee, it is non existent. for your 159 bucks you get screwed badly.
> ...


It was hard to tell from your photos just where the hole is that you are talking about. I could see from the last photo that it looked like the lamp had been terribly scraped. Perhaps he sent you a refurbished unit(?). If he did, not good. I hope you get your money back if that's what you want. In the mean time I assume the lamp still works which means you can still use it. Of course if you feel you got screwed I would understand if you really didn't want to use it. Hey, I figure if you really don't like the product or the service there should be no problem about getting a refund as long as you are willing to ship the unit back. This is turning into a very sad story. Not good that you would receive a replacement unit that was anything but "brand new".


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

no the light is not usable outdoors where it is likely
to get wet...water can ingress and where I ride that means
road melt water which means electrically conductive water
and precipitates...danger! as right behind this holes
in this battery trays sits a 4500mah lithium cell

here is a better picture of the hole

this hole (both sides have same hole [mirrored defect])
plus winter riding could easily equal a fire during ride or at home if battery shorts

the battery door is closed as tight as possible (it slides from right to left in
the pic to close the gap...gap shown is full closed, which leaves a big gap)

I am afraid to use it whatsoever, as any sweat dripping there or rain would increase the danger of a fire at home exponentially, compared to a real IP6 light (which oculus promised this is an IP6 light) IP6 says water jets won't ingress

LIES....deceit....and so far, refusal to make me whole.

avoid this guy and his lights.

got a problem, I'll send you a different light, you just have to pay to ship the broken one back. and the one I send to replace will be a **** show and worse than the broken one you first got. all for 159.95 and shipping

I won't be using it that is for sure. it is DANGEROUS if it gets wet.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

here is my water test. light held in my shower for 20 seconds 
it collected water faster than I thought it would, holy smokes

I knew it was gonna get wet, but this is ridiculous.
shows fogging behind lens
shows battery compartment full of water
shows water dripping out around the on/off switch

the light filled with water and I only flipped it upside down so the
camera could capture the water line, to show just how much got in

this is with light totally closed and charge port plug installed
water got in faster than a hobo eats a ham sandwich


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

127.0.0.1 said:


> well it is pretty clear to me now, that I am not getting a refund, nor does barry think
> the gaping hole, which would allow water in ingress, is an actual problem


You're just being fussy. Theres no water on the moon (cause NASA wants this baby for the moon mission), so unless you're riding in a crater at the south pole, water ingress wont happen.
And those cracks are because you used the light in earth gravity.

Totally all your fault.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

PS
Can we have some beamshots please?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

znomit said:


> PS
> Can we have some beamshots please?


no. beamshots exist elsewhere i am done spending time on this light

except to post accurate and truthful negative reviews anywhere and everywhere. BB is some sort of deluded fraudster. he says my light has no defects

do not buy. or see what my experience was, and decide then.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@127.0; Has there been any return correspondence from BBeams about the second lamp?

Ya' know I can't help but wonder what caused the hole. It almost looks as though two parts of the lamp are designed to slide together but a defect in the lower part was too short on the one side...very strange. Not that I'm making excuses, no excuse for sending out such a poor replacement. It does make me wonder though "who" is doing the assembly for these lamps and who is responsible for quality control.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am done with this **** light.

who here wants to do a teardown, beamshots, runtime or lumen claim test ?
also IP6 water tests ? that will be a laugh

pm me and send me a SASE empty box (12"x 6" should do it) with a 20 dollar bill inside
and I will ship this light to you, with all the parts and 2 cells too.. you just have to promise you can review it.
keep the friggin thing, I do not want it. DONE.


I have legal grounds to get this decided in court in my favor, but that will cost me more time than I rather want to deal with.

I just came here to put to bed all the horror stories about dealing with oculus and Barry. all true. light is crap. optics are great, the light blows though.


NOTE: If you PM me I will ask the forum if 'they' generally agree you are capable of a good test...or I will send it to catman. though I don't know him, he seems reasonable in all things bike lights


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I read through most of this train wreck. We knew getting a refund or exchange would be a virtually impossible. He created a PR nightmare. Wow!

Edit: I would've taken the loss just to try to salvage this thread and gain some customers who also road ride. 127 was an actual customer, the only one here, and we see how that turned out.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> @127.0; Has there been any return correspondence from BBeams about the second lamp?
> 
> Ya' know I can't help but wonder what caused the hole. It almost looks as though two parts of the lamp are designed to slide together but a defect in the lower part was too short on the one side...very strange. Not that I'm making excuses, no excuse for sending out such a poor replacement. It does make me wonder though "who" is doing the assembly for these lamps and who is responsible for quality control.


yes there has been
instead of agreeing the replacement has a serious defect, he says 'well two years ago the lights passed...racers I give the lights to like it....blahblahblah' and 'you haven't yet said anything about the beam' ...in other words sidestepping and ignoring the current issue.

which is why.... I now know why there are so many other independent horror stories about dealing with oculus and barry elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

these recent comments on BB defunct kickstarter page reveal a lot...

a customer Dan is trying to take BB to court over a problem with paying for oculus light goods but not receiving them...

what a laugh and cry at same time
---
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/barrybeams/the-future-of-bike-lighting-by-barry-beams/comments

----snips----(there is more to read, this is the latest update)

Whew, what a day! tldr; Barry was forcibly thrown out of court for an angry outburst.
Barry showed up in court and immediately started yelling at me in the courtroom. After getting reprimanded by the clerk of court, he defended his actions by yelling "if murder were legal, I'd have killed him" -- in open court.
When the judge came in, he ordered Barry to keep it civil or else face contempt of court. Barry immediately accused me of perjury, in advance, before I said a word. The judge was not impressed.
Since this was a motion to vacate the prior judgement, and Barry was a no-show at that trial, the judge asked him why he didn't show up, and why he didn't ask for a postponement sooner than 10 days before trial. Barry stumbled through a series of excuses, blaming everyone from the clerk of court to the district commissioner for not getting his request in in time.
I don't think the judge bought it, but since we were both there and Barry agreed to proceed, he granted him a new trial on the spot.
I laid out my case. Once I explained what Kickstarter was, it was straightforward. I gave Barry Beams money. Barry Beams promised to give me a light in return. He never did, nor did he give me a refund. I don't think Barry really disputed any of the basic facts, and the judge didn't seem to think so either.
Barry kept interrupting and kept trying to correct the judge. At one point, the judge called Barry the most condescending person he'd ever encountered in his judicial career!
Barry spouted out his usual nonsense defences: KickStarter is not a store; there was no purchase; creators have the unilateral right to cancel orders without refund. He even accused me of doctoring the Terms of Use which I presented in court. None of it stuck.
Eventually, Barry lost it and start yelling at the judge about how I was trying to destroy his business. That's when the judge cut him off and ejected him from the courtroom. Unfortunately, that meant the trial was rescheduled for 3 weeks later.
Those are the facts. This all happened in open court.

---
another user:
I never got my light either, but after my small claims judgement I got a *nasty* phone message from Barry, threatening to sue me for libel among other things. Never happened. I do have a return date with Barry in court tomorrow, so once again wish me luck.

-----
Dan update
An update on my small claims case:
First, Barry refused to sign for the court papers sent via certified mail. I had to hire a process server to track him down and serve him.
Then, Barry filed a motion with the court trying to dismiss the case on technicalities. Regardless, the trial date is still set for August 23rd.
Once again, Barry is going out of his way to weasel out of any responsibility rather than do the right thing and refund our money. And to what end? To rub it in our faces that he tricked us into giving him money for nothing? That's he's unscrupulous enough to get away with it?

---
127.0.0.1 update: this is why it isn't worth my time anymore with this thing. 20 bucks will get you this thing, but you haveta review it here please !


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you for your time on this loopback, looks like you did your due diligence.

Buyer Beware.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Why not send it to Garry or Cat to break down and take the good out of it as part of a new design that someone here might be able to talk one of the vendors to build like we tried before. Since the optics are good we can start there and use what we know to have someone build a cool light.

Thus it's not a total loss.


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

mb323323 said:


> Why not send it to Garry or Cat to break down and take the good out of it as part of a new design that someone here might be able to talk one of the vendors to build like we tried before. Since the optics are good we can start there and use what we know to have someone build a cool light.
> 
> Thus it's not a total loss.


This Barry guy is a complete tool but I don't think that justifies stealing his IP as you are suggesting.

It must be interesting going through life lacking basic morals.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the honest truth is, Barry did not reinvent the wheel.

this 4 dollar sipik
https://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_15289.html

has about equal optics (of course one led vs three, and no fresnel lens)
but this sipik actually meets Waterproof Standard: IPX-6 Standard Waterproof
(I know, I have 8 sipiks like this stashed everywhere, for quick use in garage,
cabin, truck, car, anywhere you need a light but don't care if it never gets used, lost, or stolen)

no one I have spoken to wants to touch my oculus with a ten foot pole

the sipik projects an image of the LED die pretty far, oculus does the same thing, it projects three led dies outward, but directly in front of the LED each one has a fresnel lens to 'round out' the image from each led. so instead of seeing an image of the die, you see flat white. his fresnel lens and big focus lens is the only thing on this turd that is unique. Oh, that and the horrible build surrounding these lenses. LOL


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I got the final word from this guy. 

now he is blaming it all on me. 

for f**ks sake people, never, ever buy anything from this dude, 
and spread the word about my experience as well.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The light you returned clearly has suffered an impact, drop, or severe squeezing pressure. There are other marks indicating impact elsewhere. This is not warrantable. The light functions fine and is fully usable.

To test if the heatsink might be sensitive to cracking under extreme rapid temperature changes, I heated four heatsinks to 160C, twice as hot as the light reaches in service at the highest thermal dimming temperature. Then put them right into a freezer at -10C. No cracking or deformation. Width stays same between heated and cooled, to within less than .05mm.

Its clear that I should not have taken you at your word. Then I wouldn't have taken the exceptional step of sending you a replacement without receiving the original back yet.

Your last message and pictures show that you subjected the second light to abusive treatment well outside of normal use. Your abuse has now voided the warranty. Oculus Lights instructs that you should discontinue use. 

Since your pattern of dishonestly leads me to believe you will continue to use the light anyway, Oculus Lights has no further liability or responsibility for the product if you continue to use it despite this warning and instruction.


In testing, an Oculus light fully functions underwater for over three hours, then continues working fine afterwards. See the edit I added to the Learn More page on the website.

Oculus Lights will still honor the $99 no-fault repair or replacement if you would like to exchange your light for a new one that will come with a warranty.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I hope like hell he tries to come in here and post anything further. it will just be a laugh, and also sad at the same time... that some dude who might have a good optical design simply fails at everything else entirely.

I am done with this....and will just watch the further erosion of his credibility, here and there, as time goes on, no responses from me.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

You really took one for the team 127.0.01. Sorry it didn't work out for you. For that price you should at least get something usable.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

WOW

Barry just called my personal phone 

and dove in yelling, screaming, swearing, calling me out at telling lies...etc. wow, he is off his rocker. I could not get very many words in. Oh yeah he is gonna get me fired and do all sorts of other stuff to bring-me-down

he was screaming hard and I think I could hear the blood vessels on his forehead creak too...

I have this to say about that:

1) none of what I said about light 1 or light 2 he sent was a lie or fabrication.
absolute 100% I did not treat these lights poorly. I used as intended and simply put light 2 in the shower since he was not convinced the picture I sent, showing how the battery
cover cold not close and left a gap, would let water ingress. so I tested it in case there was some magic water repellent prayers I could not see. nope, water got in.

2) I have way more photos and video to prove how the lights arrived and how I treated them

3) COME AT ME BRO I am covered by my honesty and also Massachusetts consumer laws. did Barry pay Massachusetts sale tax on my purchase ? I sure hope so, I wouldn't want Mass Dept of Revenue to go after him.

Oh yeah....and I visit Menlo Park CA all the time, I have offices downtown, you want to go get a burrito on el camino real anytime ? or you want to take me to court, and lose ?

I am in town a lot (and I have business at Ames research too...in fact)

4) I am covered, because i did not lie about anything.

first light cracked by itself, second light was open to water so much it filled up in a bathtub shower in 15-20 seconds.

absolutely 100% truth in my experience with the oculus 1800. 

----------------------------------------
so, anyhow, warning to all. 

Barry, please just leave me alone.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok I cant sit here and not say anything anymore. 127 has been put through enough and I know some will put it off to "irate person just bashing a product".

Pictures below. I took the light to add to my personal collection cause its definitely interesting and unique. Most of you know Im like other guys here and collect lights.

Below are pictures to show 127 isn't lying, isn't doing anything wrong. Will not say anything more about other factors. This is what I have in my hands as of today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^ about light collecting

this is my 'holy grail' light I own.

one of a kind, built and carved by PhotonFanatic

'that Dam Blocky Boy'

3 speed twisty,
XPG, rcr123 powered,
orange peel reflector


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ^ about light collecting
> 
> this is my 'holy grail' light I own.
> 
> ...


Ok i want a housing like that, thats gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

view of the business end. standard issue triple,
custom fresnel, custom aspheric, white
reflector to spread spill around


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RAKC Ind said:


> Ok I cant sit here and not say anything anymore. 127 has been put through enough and I know some will put it off to "irate person just bashing a product".


I just came into this thread last night and wow!, ended up having to read through the whole thing. I guess I can just speak for myself but 127 does not come off as an "irate person just bashing a product" at all, reading through the various posters' comments it was obvious who was believable so I doubt many, if any, will think that way. And I thought you, RAKC, though I understand you stepped over the line since you are a vendor and you properly stepped out, had stated enough compliments that if handled right, the conversation could have been steered into a positive direction for the company rather than the complete meltdown it was quickly thrown into.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I stopped posting here because it was too obvious he's got his head so far up his ass that he hears nothing but himself. I didn't think it would devolve even further, though. Sorry to hear he's at the ready to screw over even those that are supporting his business.

From what I'm seeing, there's not even anything unique about this light. Typical lens optics + Fresnel to widen the spread + projector to increase throw. His claims of corporate spying in response to my queries about how he achieved cutoff were just to cover up the fact that a long piece of white plastic was blocking the uppermost part of the beam. Mystery solved, his claims of OTT lumens are BS. Hell, the three lenses the light must pass through probably eat 15%.

Isn't the front of the light metal? I am wondering how a piece of metal that was so obviously painted or anodized AFTER it was damaged is the fault of the consumer. Damage occurring AFTER the sale should expose shiny metal, unless, of course, he used a proprietary new paint or anodizing that reapplies itself after damage occurs. I'd buy that.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Never mind, I just remembered him yammering about a heat conducting composite at one point. Damage looks like it occurred on a belt sander, though, a little too even to be road rash. Maybe fallout with the carrier, got stuck in a belt? Not possible without damage to the box, unless the *shipper* failed to properly seal their package...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> Below are pictures to show 127 isn't lying, isn't doing anything wrong. Will not say anything more about other factors. This is what I have in my hands as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing (from my totally uneducated peasant worldview, which may be completely wrong, please don't sue me for libel or slander) a _non ideal_ mould quickly tidied up with a sander????

RAKC are you gonna be a reseller for these or what? Huge opportunity. Huge. 
You can ignore that question if its commercially sensitive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> Never mind, I just remembered him yammering about a heat conducting composite at one point. *Damage looks like it occurred on a belt sander, though, a little too even to be road rash. *Maybe fallout with the carrier, got stuck in a belt? Not possible without damage to the box, unless the *shipper* failed to properly seal their package...


I'd have to agree. Quite possible this was done on purpose in an attempt to cover a crack or flaw in the thermal plastic.  I'm speculating of course but I have to agree the scrape is very uniform. If the plastic was cracked somewhere along the line, sanding it afterward might be a good way to hide the flaw ( or the repair after the flaw was fixed ), although in my opinion I would think the whole effort to do so would be counterproductive.

The inside of the lamp ( electronics ) looks well built. I'd still like to see a beam shot of the beam pattern on the road.

@RAKC...Anyway to tell what emitters are being used?


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

@flamingtaco, you're coming across like a "butt-hurt fool" flamingasshole instead.
If loopback didn't like the aesthetics of his first freebie no-fault replacement, the civil behavior is to tell me he doesn't like how it looks, regardless of function, and I would send him a different one. Some people like the faceted leading edge style. But he stokes a cyberbullying slanderfest behind my back instead.

These discussions haven't yet shown civility where people exercise basic common sense by calling and asking for first hand information instead of stoking flames of wildly inaccurate speculation behind people's backs. The word "fresnel", is an example. The LEDs are special order from Cree, not a normally available order code. Want to know what kind of water I test in? Common sense says to ask. The cyberbully mentality here claims I must have.... making up another /yes,... but/ argument to portray me in the most unfavorable way they can on that aspect of the design, then build false arguments from the wildly inaccurate portrayal that sucker people like you into joining in the gangbang on.

How and why the dimensions, shapes, and proportions in this version of my optics haven't been considered yet, but are the key to understanding how the optics work. None of you have used the common sense yet to either ask, or derive a lucid mental visualization of the ray traces which remove the center spot and rearrange the sideways rays that otherwise would be wasted as glare, that all combine together for the beam. Stretching mental visualization further shows how the STVZO legal beam with 1 LED works.
Its a fun discussion with people who are respectful and show interest instead of acting as if the only way they live their lives is to cyberbully and ridicule.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oculus: You win....we all agree. 

you are 100% correct in everything you have ever done, and we are the baddies.

Oculus best lucky #1 bike light.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Something is bugging me about the news on this light.

We have a couple longtime MTBR members posting in this thread about bad experiences with Oculus. Oculus claims to have converted 20+ users to buyers at a recent 24hr race. Surely some of those riders and others with Oculus lights are MTBR members yet we have heard nothing from anyone else here. Where are all these satisfied users? Hard to believe that this forum does not have any, or if there are, they have not spoken up.


----------



## bikelighting (Aug 26, 2011)

This forum believes its self-important. Most people see lights in use or call for info. If I didn't catch nonsense claims and accusations being made against my designs, products, and personally, neither would I. This forum is a spec inside the overall bicycle and tactical lighting universe. "F" who runs MTBR/RBR is or employs a master at search engine optimization. The increased relevancy and hit counts help increase the ranking enough that when searching on "Oculus" or "bike light, bike lighting" Oculus Lights sometimes get first page results in Google, Yahoo, and Bing, depending on exact search terms, versus others with much higher site or page count hits.
Because Oculus is a one man operation wearing every hat and running everything, time only goes where it needs to.
Great customer service can only go as far as the customer is honestly willing to receive it. The bottom 2% of any customer base are considered unsatisfiable. After a freebie no-fault/no question/ no further discussion needed/ rapid replacement just from me taking his word at face value, and a bunch of emails and feeling like I had a productive dialog, I saw that he went behind my back with online defamations contrary to some of what he already had been told.
I don't know about you, but I don't think a child beating victim would want to lay there and say c'mon daddy, beat me again, the first time wasn't bad enough. Neither will I.
Here on a work table I have a pile of eight lights and a few main circuit boards and batteries that I gave freebie replacement for since June, 2016. Whether the lights had a flaw or the customer screwed it up, the common thread is that the customers were honest with me. Gee maybe it got chipped loading it up in the car trunk with the bike on the bars. Gee maybe I put the battery in backwards and plugged in the charger. Some tell me straight out what they did.
Occasionally, someone will make a wild claim. I want those lights back quickly to test and make assembly or design corrections when possible.
Last summer I started shipping with the 18650 battery installed. Since then only one one light came back with a blown charging chip. Its input is protected by a 1/2 watt diode but sometimes that's not enough. List price for the no-fault R&R is $99. Most of the time I drop it down a lot if its just swapping out their main board or reworking a new charging chip onto the board.
Last week I finally cured a problem of about 1 in ~50 lights arriving at customers with a drained battery. When that's happened, I get the light back and send a new one right out that's been sitting for ~ 2 months or more, to be sure it doesn't have the parasitic loss.
Replacing the thermal pad cures the loss, but the root cause was elusive.

A customer measured and found a very slight resistance from + to - when the battery + tab touches the heatsink. Hm. Hm. Hm.
Also, it seemed that since adding the cushioning cork to the battery - tab, the battery got about 1/4 - 1/2mm tighter. That was putting bending pressure on the battery + tab when closing the cover. Another rare one was intermittent battery contact loss on hard vibrations, after the light had a lot of hours and battery changes on it. One light from RAAM last summer had this problem.
Well, do I need the battery + to reach so far sideways? The original design did, but with the newer battery cover since 6/2016, no. As of last week, the lights that go out have the battery + trimmed down narrower so they do not touch the heatsink, and also have more freedom of movement against shock and impact without losing battery contact.
Two product improvements and products solved at once by helpful and honest customers.
Based on his past statements, what might Loopback asserted and baited some of you in to if his freebie no-fault replacement came with a trimmed battery + tab too?

Dishonest customers are sometimes satisfiable with freebie replacements, a free USB phone/car charging cord and/or battery, but the common thread is civility no matter what.
Loopback's postings show a lack of civility that will catch up with him eventually, but best way to deal with people who will consume your time and keep pissing on you anyway should be cut off, and if needed, involve legal and corporate authorities as appropriate.

Curious that loopback claimed he was done with anything to do with the light when he refused after being asked for live action shots, but continued attacking me and posting mischaracterized pictures anyway. His phone call description is a dead ringer for a copycat of the Kickstarter backer who Kickstarter ended up removing and banning permanently. They also sent me a message to submit confirming that that guy's claims had no basis anywhere in Kickstarters applicable terms of service.

Better than beam shots, would you like to see live action?

These show Oculus descending highway 9 and racing through Fort Ord.
https://www.barrybeams.com/action-videos.html
Those were with the previous metal reflector and earlier LEDs and first generation lower power driver. New since 6/2015 white 97% matte reflective diamond polish reflector and more precise assembly make the wings and legs more evenly connected and less scalloped than these demos show.
One MTB racer at Fort Ord came in after turning his ht 50: lap vs his best daylight lap at 55:, his first words upon stepping off his bike exhausted saying, "this light should be banned by the UCI".
The Highway 9 descent isn't the best quality, but does show the beam fill and leaning into the corners at speeds in the mid-40's mph range for the first few miles. Successes at RAAM and World TT Championships with racers who can choose any light they want, speak for themselves.

Loopback's disgruntled customer cyberbullying and stalking type behavior on and off-screen against me is being looked at by the appropriate legal and corporate authorities, including his local police and district attorney's office. Many of us who are much older, made errors in professional judgment 20 or 30 year years ago, that severely hurt our careers at the time. He's well on the way to similar mistakes at a similar age as when we screwed up thinking we were key men/women, but were easily replaced when we didn't run our lives to march like just another brick in the wall to the company's drumbeat regardless of doing a great job when we were on the job.
Its not about doing what you can get away with, its about not doing what you would need to figure out a way to get away with in the first place.
When the top rungs of a prestigious Fortune 20 corporate ladder see that a rapid climber isn't showing the same diligence and professionalism in their outside life as is required on the job, they know its just a matter of time before that same shortcoming will be displayed on the job, and the company will rid itself quickly like a dog shaking off the water soon as it comes out of a swim.

Gotta get to the post office shipping an order to a racer who saw it in action at World's and loved it. 'nuf for now...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

You are way out of control bikelighting.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

bikelighting said:


> @flamingtaco, you're coming across like a "butt-hurt fool" flamingasshole instead.


Just so there is no misunderstanding, you can make bold claims like this all you want, but we are past the point of giving your BS the time of day. You failed to make friends here, probably best to move on.

Also, I did not read past the sentence I quoted above, and deleted your PM without reading. You had your chance, we were more than accommodating, you chose to attack rather than explain or even politely decline to provide further info. Instead, you let you conspiracy demons out in the hope we would run away in fear. We have not. Might want to tuck them back under your shirt.

Feel free to call me butt-hurt all the live-long day, doesn't matter because you've earned the highest level of I don't care what you think.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Oculus best lucky #1 bike light.


I don't remember if you and I have ever gotten into a row, but if we have, that was still the funniest Chinese direct to consumer site knockoff quote I've seen this year.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

bikelighting said:


> Want to know what kind of water I test in?


I bet it's kool aid! Am I right?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> Just so there is no misunderstanding, you can make bold claims like this all you want, but we are past the point of giving your BS the time of day. You failed to make friends here, probably best to move on.
> 
> Also, I did not read past the sentence I quoted above, and deleted your PM without reading. You had your chance, we were more than accommodating, you chose to attack rather than explain or even politely decline to provide further info....


Well said Llameante-taco. Folks ,with all the bad karma on this thread I've decided to bail out on reading any further posts. Some of the stuff on this thread is beginning to nauseate me. I recommend others do the same.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

To all who are posting in this thread, please remember there is a feature to block other users, so if you no longer want to see what they post you can do that.

Also please remember this is a Consumer review website and forums. Sometimes you get a bad review, but like yelp, this is a consumer review. Not a paid review or anything. The user wasn't provided any perks to ensure a good review and reneged, just used their own money to get a product that they then reported on. The whole basis of consumer review sites is anonymity and truthful reviews. 

No one can bring suit against anyone because it is public opinion posted on a private site.


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

Klurejr said:


> No one can bring suit against anyone because it is public opinion posted on a private site.


Before offering legal advice it would be helpful if you understood how things work first.

The simple fact is that, as any attorney can tell you, anyone can sue anyone at anytime for anything.

Whether the suit has merit or any chance of success is a completely different discussion.

This Barry freak could sue but has no chance of success based on the posts here - especially his own posts which do irrereparable harm to his reputation and the reputation of his business with each new dose of idiocy.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dustedone said:


> Before offering legal advice it would be helpful if you understood how things work first.
> 
> The simple fact is that, as any attorney can tell you, anyone can sue anyone at anytime for anything.
> 
> ...


That is what I was inferring. His suits would be fruitless.

Just like a vendor cannot sue someone for leaving a 1 star amazon review or a 1 star yelp review.


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

Klurejr said:


> Just like a vendor cannot sue someone for leaving a 1 star amazon review or a 1 star yelp review.


Again, you're mistaken. Vendors can sue someone for leaving a 1 star review. Anyone can sue anyone for anything.

Whether the suit has merit is another thing altogether.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawsuit-over-negative-yelp-review-california-supreme-court/


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Some of the pm’s that he has sent me would by most, be considered threatening. Dude is truly out there.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Well Bikelighting, aka Barry, aka BB, aka Oculus lights...

Bottom line up front, I will never buy one of your lights. I will also tell others not to buy your lights.

This is based solely on your interaction here. 

I am in a position where I am constantly asked, what I ride, why I ride it and if I'd recommend it. I am very happy to talk bikes and bike products. I talk many people into 10's of thousands of dollars of bike related purchases every year.

Your lights will not be one of them.

Social media kills bad businesses. You dug your own grave.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dustedone said:


> Again, you're mistaken. Vendors can sue someone for leaving a 1 star review. Anyone can sue anyone for anything.
> 
> Whether the suit has merit is another thing altogether.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawsuit-over-negative-yelp-review-california-supreme-court/





> Yelp says the judge's order violates a 1996 federal law that courts have widely interpreted as protecting internet companies from liability for posts by third-party users and prohibiting the company from being treated as the speaker or publisher of users' posts.
> 
> Internet law experts expect Yelp to prevail.


Do you have a follow-up to show the ultimate ruling? I am pretty sure that Yelp was not forced to remove the review, we would of heard about it if they were. If the Supreme court made a ruling on this, then no, the precedent is there for him to not be able to sue.


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

Klurejr said:


> Do you have a follow-up to show the ultimate ruling? I am pretty sure that Yelp was not forced to remove the review, we would of heard about it if they were. If the Supreme court made a ruling on this, then no, the precedent is there for him to not be able to sue.


You are still confused. You don't need "precedent" in order to sue someone. A ruling in one case does not prevent someone for suing for the same reasons in a subsequent case.

Anyone can sue anyone for anything. Whether the case has any merit is a different discussion.

There are many examples (Google is your friend here) of folks sueing Yelp reviewers - something you incorrectly claimed can't be done.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

he'll have to sue google (alphabet) as well. every time this thread gets bumped, the images of the cracked oculus, the chipped heatsink, general horrible looking belt-sanded down one ( the one that got soaked by holding it in my shower for 20 seconds) go higher and higher into google image search when you search 'oculus bike light'

just saying, the story about the crack is true and the story about the light letting water into the entire body and battery bay is 100% true stuff, so I am covered and go to sleep fine knowing I did no harm or damage other than report the truth about the 2 units oculus sent me.

Verizon wireless has my complaint about his nasty phone call and already froze the phone records from the default 90 days to 1 year, pending future litigation if that occurs. otherwise they dump the records. luckily oculus used IP phone so we also have the actual full call available (would require a federal wiretap judge in Ca. to rule to open those, if I felt or oculus felt they contained threats) I am covered six ways to sunday. only problem with IP phone was when he was screaming the loudest, it got heavily clipped, so those can't all be determined at the highest DB levels, but for sure, there is a lot at medium high level that did not db clip out...

and...still waiting for police, state police, process server, HR or my boss, to come knocking, or when I fly to San Jose [in a bit] to be stopped at the airport and put in cuffs.

and
wow if I lost my job that would be the BEST thing ever, as I am kinda bored lately and that will get me off my arse to party for a few, then get a job paying double. the only reasson I keep the job I have is the commute is short and along a MUP. so I was initially worried , but then figured if oculus has that kind of power over me, it would be the best thing ever to happen to me lately...get me out of a rut truthfully. go make even more coin (and maybe do actual work) than just ease through doing things that are hard for everyone else, but I can sleepwalk through.

more about the actual light: in my opinion, if he took his light and put it in a body really much light the cateye 500 volt style, it would still be an oculus, but be true ip6 or ip8 sealed, pretty, and attractive. and of course use some type of heat sink immune to cracking, like maybe a metal one.

I am here, and I ain't doing a damn thing further.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, maybe it should have been: you cannot successfully sue someone for…


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Ok, maybe it should have been: you cannot successfully sue someone for&#8230;


Man sued over negative Yelp review must pay $34K


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dustedone said:


> Man sued over negative Yelp review must pay $34K


That was a rival business owner lying about a fake business experience. That is not what is happening here, but yes I concede your point, One might be able to start a lawsuit over anything frivolous, but the chances of it being a successful one are low to none.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I am going to close this thread. Please start a new one if you need to post reviews otherwise this topic is dead. Sorry for the killjoy but this is getting to be a major headache to police.


----------

